# Another project from Harry



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Here is another little box which demonstrates the three main methods of routing, table, hand held and ski mounted, it also shows the fitting of a square inlay and the making of a template for this purpose. I hope that there are viewers who will design and make their own boxes and post them for all to see and admire.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

We now make a template for the inlay cut-out, as you will see, I didn't give this enough thought!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I have no idea why the order of photos. is all mixed up, they were up loaded in the correct sequence, I think this is something that Mark should take a look at, but at least they are numbered.


THE END OF ANOTHER PROJECT


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE Harry

You did a nice job on that one ... so what do you think of the box joint jig from Oak-Park 

I know you won one (3/8"), in the contest, did you send off for the other two ?, the 1/4" one works great for SMALL boxes... you may want to give it a go also...

If you can't order them from down under let me know a I will get them for you and then send them on to you...


==========




harrysin said:


> I have no idea why the order of photos. is all mixed up, they were up loaded in the correct sequence, I think this is something that Mark should take a look at, but at least they are numbered.
> 
> 
> THE END OF ANOTHER PROJECT


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Considering that you were upside down when you made it the box turned out very nice Harry.

BJ, Harry won a 1/4" jig.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very NICE box & shootout Harry!

Looks like you got your Oak Park 1/4" Spacer Fence adjusted perfectly!

Now, do you agree that that is the easiest way to make Box Joints you've ever imagined?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Harry......

You out did yourself on that box. It looks great and I'm glad you are enjoying the Box joint jig. I have saved copies of your box for inspiration to make one like it. 

What are the dimensions of the box?

Really nice job and thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks,, the slots looked bigger, that's what bifocals will do for you , make things look bigger   should be great in a topless bar  LOL

I guess they are working  but they do made it hard to walk around without falling down on my A...or stepping up and over something... 





Bj 


============


Mike said:


> Considering that you were upside down when you made it the box turned out very nice Harry.
> 
> BJ, Harry won a 1/4" jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Harry

I have a question for you,, with the high prices down under for just about everything what did it cost you to make this Box ? , just asking ?? and if you wanted to make them for sale what would you charge someone for this BOX ?

I see many guest and members want to sale items they make and this may give them a hint what to charge and still made a buck or two so they can keep making them to sell.
I see many gift shops have neat boxes they sell for others, we when down to south GA. and stopped by many gift shops and I amaze what they got for little pine and cedar boxes...

The guys down south don't work cheap...like many think they do..but then it could be the owner of the gift shops jack the price up so high.. 



========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry. Another beautiful box and your box joints look perfect to me! Very nice and thank you for taking the time to post all the photos on your project. I love those neat inlays! I am going to have to get some of those for the future. I also wish I could get some of that "Danish Oil" cause it ain't like none we have over here! One question what is the timber you used here? Very nice Harry and thanks for sharing it. 

corey


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you Harry for posting, your photos are great and the box is even better.
I will put in my to-do list, for when I make my next box.
Take care
Doyle


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Very NICE box & shootout Harry!
> 
> Looks like you got your Oak Park 1/4" Spacer Fence adjusted perfectly!
> 
> Now, do you agree that that is the easiest way to make Box Joints you've ever imagined?


I do agree Joe, the Oak Park spacer fence does make the job easy, BUT, A lot of this success has to do with the pusher, even my lazy man's version of Bj's. super duper one, I honestly don't think that a simple piece of 4" x 4" would have produced the same outcome. Mike suggested that I try cutting one piece at a time and that is the way I did this box and found it to be much easier than multiple pieces.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob N said:


> Hey Harry......
> 
> You out did yourself on that box. It looks great and I'm glad you are enjoying the Box joint jig. I have saved copies of your box for inspiration to make one like it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, you're too kind. The size of the box was dictated by the size of the boards which were given to me by a friend, as has been most of the timber that I have been using since retiring in 2000 (by different friends)

The dimensions are as follows;
Box....................4 3/4" square
Lid......................5" x 4 3/4" (no overhang at rear)
Base...................5 1/4" square
Walls height .........1 1/4"


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hey Harry
> 
> I have a question for you,, with the high prices down under for just about everything what did it cost you to make this Box ? , just asking ?? and if you wanted to make them for sale what would you charge someone for this BOX ?
> 
> ...


Bj. The timber was donated but would probably cost about $AUS10.00 the inlay about $AUS3.00 and the special hinge I've had for several years without finding a use for it was expensive at $AUS9.00 so you could say total cost of about 21 Ozzie dollars.
I have never made articles for sale, everything that I have ever made has been kept or given as a present. Gift shops here are loaded with very nice looking boxes and clocks, made in China, it just wouldn't be possible to compete with these.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Bj. The timber was donated but would probably cost about $AUS10.00 the inlay about $AUS3.00 and the special hinge I've had for several years without finding a use for it was expensive at $AUS9.00 so you could say total cost of about 21 Ozzie dollars.
> I have never made articles for sale, everything that I have ever made has been kept or given as a present. Gift shops here are loaded with very nice looking boxes and clocks, made in China, it just wouldn't be possible to compete with these.


That's the case here I think as well. Many people gear up for craft shows and build up a large stock to sell only to find that people want a bargain. The only way to make money doing this is to do high end work and get a high end price and the market is very very small.... that's my .02 anyway. I never ever got into this to make much money.... my equipment and all the accessories will never pay for themselves. I do sell and occassional pen or two but doubt I will ever be ahead of the game as I like to reinvest in pen stock or box stock... sucker for a pretty chunk of wood!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Corey for you're kind remarks, the timber is West Australian Jarrah, I think the time has arrived for me to do something with the two 1 1/4" thick American Oak boards that I was given a year or more ago. Corey, just pass the word around you're friends and relatives that you are into woodworking and any donated timber will be appreciated! You may be surprised like I was how friends and friends of friends who no longer do woodwork have timber and are happy to get it out of their way!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

harrysin said:


> ... *I honestly don't think that a simple piece of 4" x 4" would have produced the same outcome. *Mike suggested that I try cutting one piece at a time and that is the way I did this box and found it to be much easier than multiple pieces.


Try it sometime when you're playing around...

I agree with the "piece at a time" method... It's so simple to do accurately, why inject a possible goof-up from a bad clamp, etc.?

All it would take would be one board out of the stack to be off just a tad in the Clamp-up and the whole box is junk...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Thanks Corey for you're kind remarks, the timber is West Australian Jarrah, I think the time has arrived for me to do something with the two 1 1/4" thick American Oak boards that I was given a year or more ago. Corey, just pass the word around you're friends and relatives that you are into woodworking and any donated timber will be appreciated! You may be surprised like I was how friends and friends of friends who no longer do woodwork have timber and are happy to get it out of their way!


So far on free wood I am 0 for about 10. Always about a day late and a 1.00 short  But that's ok. I have a thing for buying wood... would rather buy more wood than more bits and other junk. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Harry. The box and the photo spread. Thanks for the pics. Special thanks for putting the dimensions in imperial. Now I don't have to go convert them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Try it sometime when you're playing around...
> 
> I agree with the "piece at a time" method... It's so simple to do accurately, why inject a possible goof-up from a bad clamp, etc.?
> 
> All it would take would be one board out of the stack to be off just a tad in the Clamp-up and the whole box is junk...


MY VERY OWN THOUGHTS JOE and as you know from some of my previous posts, I am rather prone to making mistakes.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Really nice Harry. The box and the photo spread. Thanks for the pics. Special thanks for putting the dimensions in imperial. Now I don't have to go convert them.


It's nice to see that you noticed this Dave, however, in the long term I'm sure there will be a move towards the far simpler metric system*, but I dare not PUSH this point of view for fear of upsetting the odd member or two.
* up to the age of 33 I lived in an imperial world, only going metric in 1966 so am in a position to make comparisons.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Harry, I like your workmanship on your box. I also like your recommendation on how to obtain wood. I have to get my friends to donate wood for my projects that I make for them.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

harrysin said:


> It's nice to see that you noticed this Dave, however, in the long term I'm sure there will be a move towards the far simpler metric system*, but I dare not PUSH this point of view for fear of upsetting the odd member or two.
> * up to the age of 33 I lived in an imperial world, only going metric in 1966 so am in a position to make comparisons.



Harry, I finally got me a little rule that has metic as well or one that I can read


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Corey, this time next year you will have difficulty remembering what an inch looks like!


----------



## garyo1954 (Dec 19, 2007)

Wonderful work Harry.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're just too kind Gary. Do let us see you're progress and don't hesitate to ask questions, there are lots of members here simply bursting with knowledge, and the great thing is they are all only too happy to pass this knowledge on to all who ask.


----------

